#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Вегетарианство в тибетском буддизме. Послание Чатрала Ринпоче

## О-сэл Лхундруб

Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче Сангье Дордже - признанный мастер дзогчен, прославившийся своей высокой духовной реализацией. По общему мнению большинства лам традиции Ньингма, Ринпоче — наиболее реализованный йогин дзогчен из ныне здравствующих учителей.

Чатрал Ринпоче — один из основных держателей линии Лонгчен Ньингтик, в особенности той её ветви, что передавалась Джигме Гьялвей Ньюгу — сердечным учеником Джигме Лингпы, вплоть до Патрула Ринпоче. Ринпоче — один из немногих здравствующих учеников великого мастера дзогчен Кхенпо Нгагчунга (Каток Кенчен Нгаги Вангпо Ринпоче). Кроме Кхенпо Нгагчунга Чатрал Ринпоче также обучался и взаимно передавал учения некоторым выдающимся мастерам, включая Его Святейшество Дуджома Ринпоче Джигдрал Еше Дордже и Кьябдже Джамьянга Кьенце Чоки Лодро.

Основная линия Чатрала Ринпоче – Лонгчен Ньингтик, но он также является главным держателем (Кьябчок) и Владыкой Мандалы Дуджом Терсар. Его Святейшество Дуджом Ринпоче назначил его Ваджра Регентом (Дордже Гьялцаб) традиции Дуджом Терсар, когда они оба находились в Тибете. В настоящее время Чатрал Ринпоче передаёт традицию этого драгоценного терма молодому Кьябдже Дуджому Янгси Ринпоче, проживающему в Тибете. Чатрал Ринпоче – единственный здравствующий держатель линии знаменитой дакини мудрости Сера Кхандро (эманации Еше Цогьял).

Ринпоче родился в 1913 году в деревушке провинции Ньяронг в Кхаме, но вскоре со своей семьёй переехал в Амдо. В возрасте 15 лет он отбросил привязанность к своим родным и отправился учиться и практиковать у многих великих учителей. Путешествовал он только пешком и отказывался останавливаться у обычных домохозяев, предпочитая хижины отшельников, пещеры или свою собственную маленькую палатку. Чатрал Ринпоче всегда избегал политики или регламентированности в своей жизни, вместо этого выбирая жизнь скитающегося йогина. Он всегда придерживался отшельнической практики.

Однажды бывший регент Тибета Гьялцаб Ретринг, пригласил Ринпоче в Лхасу и попросил у него много передач и наставлений по учению Дзогчен. В результате, множество людей всех родов и видов деятельности с подношениями стали приходить к нему чтобы получить учение. Но для Ринпоче это оказалось большим отвлечением, и однажды он внезапно исчез. Он ушёл в горы, в пещеры, благословлённые Гуру Ринпоче и другими мастерами прошлого. Он жил отшельником не одно десятилетие и стал известен как Чатрал («отшельник»), тот, кто отрёкся от мирских дел.

По признанию самого Ринпоче отказ от употребления в пищу убиенной плоти и практика выкупа и освобождения животных составляют сердцевину его активности по принесению пользы живым существам. Ежегодно Ринпоче вместе со своей семьёй и близкими учениками проводит ритуал выкупа и освобождения живых существ, чья участь — лишиться жизни, оказавшись на нашем столе. Так, в декабре 2007 года в Калькутте, семья Ринпоче организовала выкуп 88 цистерн с живой рыбой по 450 кг живого веса каждая. Столь обширная практика спасения жизни (тиб. tshe thar), поражающая воображение своим размахом, сопровождалась специальными ритуалами и молитвами — благопожеланиями.

В дополнение к «единству воззрения и поведения» Чатрал Ринпоче подчёркивает практику строгих ретритов. Его святейшество построил несколько ретритных центров в Гималаях: в Парпинге, Йолмо, Дарджилинге и других местах. В свои 98 лет Ринпоче пребывает в добром здравии, полон сил и, не нуждаясь в посторонней помощи, проводит большую часть времени в уединённом медитативном затворничестве в Парпинге, долина Катманду, Непал, и в Силигури, Индия. У него и его супруги Сангьюм Камала две дочери, Цемо Сарасвати и Цемо Тара Дэви.

Драгоценный нектар наставлений о пользе вегетарианского образа жизни



Когда мы прибыли в Индию, я стал одним из первых тибетских лам, отказавшихся от мяса и избравших вегетарианский образ жизни. Я помню что первый Ньингма-монлам в Бодхгайе был не-вегетарианским. На второй год, приехав на монлам, я взял слово на собрании верховных лам линии Ньингма. Я обратился к ним со словами о том, что Бодхгайя — исключительно значимое и святое место для всех буддистов, и если мы заявляем что собрались здесь для проведения монлама (ежегодного молитвенного фестиваля во благо мира и процветания), а сами при этом едим здесь мясо убитых животных, это позор и величайшее оскорбление всему буддизму в целом. Я призвал их всех отказаться от употребления мяса на время проведения ежегодного Ньингма-монлама.

Тибетские ламы и монахи едят мясо! Какой позор, что даже ламы-перерожденцы не способны отказаться от употребления убиенной плоти! Прежде всего именно ламам необходимо стать вегетарианцами. Если ламы откажутся от мяса, тогда вы сможете обратиться с подобным призывом и к мирянам. Также необходимо призывать монахов становится вегетарианцами. В противном случае, если высокоучёные, духовные люди продолжают есть мясо, как можно ожидать, что невежественные простолюдины, бредущие по жизни туда куда им укажут, подобно стаду овец, вдруг станут вегетарианцами.

Ещё в давние времена, сакьяпинский патриарх Сачен Кунга Ньингпо воздерживался от употребления мяса и алкоголя и призывал к этому других. Позже, и в среде ньингмапинцев появились такие фигуры как Нгари Пандита Пема Вангьял, эманация царя Трисонг Децена, который всю свою жизнь прожил вегетарианцем. Шабкар Цогдруг Рангдрол, лама внесектарной традиции Риме, родившийся в местности Амдо и бывший с ранних лет завзятым мясоедом, оказавшись в квартале мясников в Лхасе, и воочию увидев то как сотни животных лишают жизни, стал вегетарианцем и не употреблял убиенной пищи до скончания своих дней. Большинство его учеников также отказалось от мяса. Множество других мастеров традиций сакья, гелуг, кагью и ньингма поступали точно также и становились вегетарианцами. В Конгпо, Гоцанг Нацог Рангдрол наказал своим монахам отказаться от употребления мяса и алкоголя. Когда же монахи монастыря Конгпо Целе Гон не послушались его, он прогневался на них и удалился в Гоцанг Пхуг, в низинах Конгпо, где провёл около 30 лет в уединённом затворничестве. Отказавшись от недобродетели, каковой являются употребление мяса и алкоголя, он достиг высочайших духовных реализаций и стал известен как Гоцанг Нацог Рангдрол — выдающийся духовный наставник. Ньягла Пема Дудул также не употреблял мяса и спиртного. Он медитировал в уединённом затворничестве около трёх десятков лет, не принимая грубую пищу людей, и поддерживая себя сущностной субстанцией чулен камней и земли, и реализовал радужное тело. Он жил во времена Ньягке Гонпо Намгьяла и стал известен в миру как «Пема Дудул, реализовавший радужное тело». Вот такие истории имели место в прошлом.

Когда я был в Бутане, порой мне доводилось видеть как во время проведения обширных ритуалов или пудж во благо умерших, участвующим в них ламам подносилось мясо убитых животных. Подобное лишение жизни живых существ «во благо» усопшего родственника, есть ни что иное как создание препятствий на духовном пути сознания умершего, преграждающих ему путь к освобождению. От подобной практики умершему не будет никакой пользы. Большинство населения гималайского региона — буддисты. Некоторые ламы народностей таманг и шерпа весьма невежественны. Будучи привязаны к мясу и алкоголю, они заявляют в своё оправдание, что употреблять их необходимо, так как они — последователи Гуру Ринпоче (Падмасамбхавы) который сам ел мясо и употреблял алкоголь. Но ведь Гуру Ринпоче родился в этот мир чудесным образом, в отличие от упомянутых лам, появившихся на свет из чрева матери, от семени отца. Гуру Ринпоче известен как Второй Будда. Будда Шакьямуни — учитель сутры, тогда как учителем тантры является всеведущий Гуру Ринпоче, в точности предрекший многие значимые события будущего.

Отказ от мяса — одно из средств достижения мира и спокойствия на Земле. Сам я отказался не только от мяса, но и от яиц, так что я не ем и выпечку в которой содержатся яйца. Употребление мяса и яиц — равнозначные действия. Яйцо, созревая, даёт жизнь цыплёнку, который без сомнения является живым существом. Ведь нет же никакой разницы между убийством плода во чреве матери и лишением жизни новорожденного ребёнка — отнятие жизни и в первом и во втором случаях является в равной мере тяжким злодеянием. Вот по какой причине я отказался и от яиц.

Усилия ваши не бессмысленны, они очень важны и полезны. Призыв мой адресован не только буддистам — все думающие и способные принимать осмысленные решения люди могут откликнуться на него. В особенности следует подумать об этом учёным и врачам: полезны ли курение и мясоедение для здоровья? Поинтересуйтесь, кто живёт дольше курильщики, или люди некурящие? Кто из них чаще болеет? Вы, студенты университетов, можете исследовать этот вопрос, взвесить все научные данные и разобраться в этом. Сам я говорю и понимаю лишь по тибетски, и не знаю других языков. Но я глубоко изучал винайю — внешнюю Дхарму Будды, и внутреннюю Дхарму — ваджраяну. В особенности много сил я потратил на изучение текстов дзогчен, написанных известными учёными и йогинами прошлого. Все они в один голос говорят, что отказ от мяса продлевает жизнь практикующего. Что касается моего собственного семейства, никому из моих родственников не удавалось прожить дольше 60 лет и все они уже давно покинули этот мир. Но поскольку, оставив родину, я смог отказаться от мяса и табака, я дожил уже до 94 лет и по прежнему обхожусь в быту и передвигаюсь без посторонней помощи, путешествую на машине и по воздуху. Так, несколько дней тому назад я ездил в Лхаканг Гон в Хеламбу (горный район Непала), где шерпы заканчивают строительство нового буддийского монастыря.

Вы попросили меня рассказать о доводах в пользу вегетарианского образа жизни, и теперь можете сделать достоянием широкой общественности всё что я здесь поведал вам. Всё что я сказал — истина, и в ней нет ни слова лжи. Сказанное мною основано не на заявлениях горстки самозванцев, утверждающих, что они сведущие мастера, но на истинных и заслуживающих доверия буддийских писаниях, наставлениях Учителей и моём собственном опыте. Вот почему вам следует довести это послание до сведения широкой общественности, а я, в свою очередь, сорадуюсь накопленной вами благой заслуге, ведь действия ваши безусловно носят благой характер. Вам необходимо продолжать свою миссию, донося эту информацию и до мирян и до монашества. Вы должны доносить её до лам и тулку, сидящих на высоких тронах и думающих что они очень важные персоны, и до рядовых членов общества, простых монахов и мирян. Обращайтесь к сильным мира сего, к тем, кто способен мыслить трезво и здраво, и к тем кто такой способностью обделён.

Вот что я хотел вам сказать. Вы спросили совета у этого немощного старца и вот вам моё сердечное наставление. Моё послание и приведённые мною доводы должны стать достоянием гласности, в них нет ничего такого, о чём следовало бы умолчать.

Благопожелание:

Пусть все живые существа будут счастливы.
Пусть низшие миры опустеют навеки.
Пусть свершится эта молитва,
Всюду где пребывают Бодхисаттвы.

Эти наставления были даны Чатралом Ринпоче по просьбе представителей Тибетского Общества Защиты Животных, (Dud ‘gro’i rang dbang tshogs chung, TVA — Tibetan Volunteers for Animals) в 2005 году. Перевод и вступление: Александр А. Нариньяни


Шри Камакоти Мандали
Интервью с Чатралом Ринпоче
Вопрос:: Почему вы решили перестать есть мясо? Сколько лет вам было, когда вы приняли это решение?

Ринпоче: Во многих текстах Тхеравады и Махаяны написано, что практикующий не должен есть мясо. Есть такой текст и в Ваджраяне, говорящий то-же самое, что человеку не нужно наслаждаться мясом и алкоголем. Исходя из этого, я следую наставлениям Будды Шакьямуни. Будучи человеком верующим, я не принимаю мясо и алкоголь и стараюсь призвать других людей не употреблять эти вещи. Вот почему я решил – я просто стараюсь дать пример другим людям. Мне было 47 лет, когда я пришел в Бодхгайю и принял обет перед всеми Буддами и Бодхисаттвами бросить мясо и алкоголь.

Вопрос: Почему вы считаете, что вегетарианство это важный аспект практики Дхармы?

Ринпоче: Если вы едите мясо, вы нарушаете обеты, которые принимали, ища прибежища в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. Потому что когда вы едите мясо, вы забираете чужую жизнь. Так что я перестал это делать.

Вопрос:Некоторые утверждают, что человек может помочь животным, кторых он есть, молясь за них, и такое употребление мяса сострадательно. Что так поступали наиболее реализованные йоги и ламы, что вы думаете об этом утверждении?

Ринпоче: Обладая сверхъестественными силами, обретенными с помощью определенных медитативных практик, некоторые реализованные йоги действительно могут оживить умерших животных и помочь им достичь более высокого перерождения, употребив при этом небольшое количество их плоти. Но это делается не для питания, а чтобы помочь такому животному. Лично я такой способности не имею, и поэтому я не ем мяса. Употреблять мясо как продукт питания это совсем не то же самое, что употребить плоть животного для его освобождения с помощью сверхспособностей. Я просто обычный практикующий, у которого таких способностей нет. Так что если я буду есть мясо, это будет то же самое, что вы или любой другой мирской человек ест мясо. Я просто совершу грех и накоплю негативную карму. Я не притворяюсь, что у меня есть сверхспособности приводить животное к высшему перерождению и поэтому я ем мясо, я просто полностью избегаю его.

Вопрос: Видите ли вы, что тибетские буддисты, нашедшие пристанище в Индии, искренне стремятся уменьшить употребление мяса и стать вегетарианцами, или же мясоедение остается устойчивой частью тибетской культуры?

Ринпоче: В Тибете есть только мясо и цампа (жаренная ячменная мука) – это единственные основные продукты. Тибет расположен высоко в горах и климат там холодный и ветреный. Там очень мало фруктов и овощей. Но переселившись в Южную Азию, нет никакой нужды сохранять тибетский обычай есть только мясо и цампу. Здесь множество фруктов, овощей, питательных продуктов – все виды хорошей еды. Все можно купить. Так что не стоит говорить о тибетских обычаях как оправдании мясоедения. Из моего личного опыта, отказ от мяса дает много пользы. Мне сейчас 88 и с тех пор, как я перестал есть мясо, у меня не было никаких значительных заболеваний. Сплю я очень хорошо, когда просыпаюсь, могу сразу встать и пойти. Когда я читаю священные тексты, то отлично их вижу, я очень хорошо слышу и могу слушать внимательно. Все эти качества я имею в моем возрасте, потому что не ем мяса. Я не заболел и не умер, когда перестал его есть, никаких негативных последствий не было. Я могу ехать на машине, поезде, лететь на самолете, не испытывая тошноты и головокружения, головных болей у меня тоже не бывает. Я такой же человек из крови и плоти, как и другие, и я могу подтвердить, что отказ от мяса не сделает вас больным, как до сих пор думают многие тибетцы. Я говорю вам на своем личном опыте – я испытал только хорошие результаты, с тех пор как перестал есть мясо.

Вопрос: Некоторые монахи говорили мне, что поскольку при производстве риса или сборе овощей погибают насекомые, то нет никакой разницы – едите ли вы их или мясо. Что вы об этом думаете?

Ринпоче: Если так подходить, то вы вообще ничего не можете есть и умрете от голода. Если вы решите прожить месяц без гибели насекомых, которая происходит при сборе вашей еды, то в конце-концов умрете. Если вы умрете, то драгоценное рождение в человеческом теле будет потрачено зря. Так что если вы позволите своему телу разрушиться, вы заберете свою собственную жизнь, это как самоубийство. Если вы видите в рисе насекомое, вы всегда можете его вынуть и отбросить. Мы не можем остановить все гибели. Но нет необходимости специально убивать живых существ, с целью съесть их плоть. Хотя, даже когда мы идем, многие насекомые погибают под нашими стопами. Мы их даже не замечаем и не видим, но все равно убиваем. Если вы что-то не замечаете, это не значит, что вы не совершаете грех, потому что закон причины и следствия всегда работает.
http://www.wildyogi.info/issue/natal...trala-rinpoche

P.S. К сожалению, я пока не состою в группе участников, имеющих возможность постить в разделе "вегетарианство" поэтому пишу здесь. Если администрация сочтет нужным - можно перенести топик к вегетарианцам.

----------

AndyZ (19.07.2012), ElenaK (16.07.2012), Joy (19.07.2012), Kit (15.07.2012), Legba (15.07.2012), Odvulpa (16.07.2012), Pema Sonam (14.07.2012), Алекс Вайсман (27.02.2013), Аньезка (15.07.2012), Вова Л. (14.07.2012), Дордже (15.07.2012), Дхармананда (15.07.2012), лесник (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Этот текст публиковался огромное множество раз, поищите.
Ссылались, правда, на ньингмапу.ру

----------

Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Искал по запросу "Послание Чатрала Ринпоче", но увы, поиск ничего не дал

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Искал по запросу "Послание Чатрала Ринпоче", но увы, поиск ничего не дал


В любой теме про вегетарианство смотрите  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (15.07.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Мне сказали, что Чатралу Ринпоче сегодня исполнилось 100 лет.
Ищу подтверждения информации.
На Вики только указано, что он 1913 года рождения.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Я помню, как мы пару лет назад тоже устраивали акцию по спасению рыб из магазинов ради здоровья Ринпоче. В Подольске и в Железнодорожном. Купили всех рыб в местных супермаркетах и выпустили в местные реки-озёра. На что денег хватило. Дорого это было весьма.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.07.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Я помню, как мы пару лет назад тоже устраивали акцию по спасению рыб из магазинов ради здоровья Ринпоче. В Подольске и в Железнодорожном. Купили всех рыб в местных супермаркетах и выпустили в местные реки-озёра. На что денег хватило. Дорого это было весьма.


спасибо за супер  идею!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Я помню, как мы пару лет назад тоже устраивали акцию по спасению рыб из магазинов ради здоровья Ринпоче. В Подольске и в Железнодорожном. Купили всех рыб в местных супермаркетах и выпустили в местные реки-озёра. На что денег хватило. Дорого это было весьма.


Хорошая идей.
Зная тот факт что на их место попадут другие рыбки
Что деньги он инвестирует в ещё больше рыбок
И что не факт что рыбки выжили

А так вполне замечательно
Спасибо за идею

----------


## Wyrd

> Хорошая идей.
> Зная тот факт что на их место попадут другие рыбки
> Что деньги он инвестирует в ещё больше рыбок
> И что не факт что рыбки выжили
> 
> А так вполне замечательно
> Спасибо за идею


Не лечите свою маму, люди все равно смертны.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Еще одна хорошая идея была у одного ламы - построить ферму возле Улан-Удэ, покупать коров которых привозят на убой и дать им возможность жить на ферме до естественной смерти. Что это повлияет на всю Бурятию эта карма спасения коров. Привлечь бизнесменов и организовать это дело но это было уже несколько лет назад однако движухи нет.

----------

Алексей Каверин (19.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Еще одна хорошая идея была у одного ламы - построить ферму возле Улан-Удэ, покупать коров которых привозят на убой и дать им возможность жить на ферме до естественной смерти. Что это повлияет на всю Бурятию эта карма спасения коров. Привлечь бизнесменов и организовать это дело но это было уже несколько лет назад однако движухи нет.


это конечно же хорошо, но пахнет популизмом

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Не лечите свою маму, люди все равно смертны.


На мой взгляд цель была бы достигнута с выкупом всего предприятия и его закрытия. Но встаёт вопрос об увольнениях и тд.
Следовательно лучше не делать операций, как говорится One Shot, но работатать бойкотом, манифестациями, идеями, показывать людям весь ужас и тд. Вы понимаетечто  я имею ввиду.
А если плюс ко всему в этой группе людей были не Веганы, отказавшиеся от кожных изделий, и всех продуктов животного рабства включая молпродукты и мёд, то это вообще показная акция какая то получается, с полным отсутствием идеологии, логики и минимальных экономических знаний.

Я не критикую, просто это медвежья услуга, в итоге, я уверен, все выпущенные рыбки умерли, пожалуй единственное благо во всём этом это намерение + зарплата семьям бочих и моряков + еда морским жителям.

----------


## Anthony

> Я помню, как мы пару лет назад тоже устраивали акцию по спасению рыб из магазинов ради здоровья Ринпоче. В Подольске и в Железнодорожном. Купили всех рыб в местных супермаркетах и выпустили в местные реки-озёра. На что денег хватило. Дорого это было весьма.


Сдохнут в течении суток  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Raudex (20.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (19.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Мне сказали, что Чатралу Ринпоче сегодня исполнилось 100 лет.
> Ищу подтверждения информации.
> На Вики только указано, что он 1913 года рождения.


А кто нибудь знает, существуют ли помимо Чатрала Ринпоче учителя, с принципами, без павлиньих перьев за спиной, без титулов и регалий? Простые, обычные, знающие люди? Знающие не в теории, а на практике. Всем своим поведением показывающие правильный образ жизни.
И если существуют, то пишут ли какие либо книги, посылы для масс (как Чатрал Ринпоче) ?

----------

Wyrd (20.07.2012), Нико (22.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

умножаю на два

----------


## Нико

> А кто нибудь знает, существуют ли помимо Чатрала Ринпоче учителя, с принципами, без павлиньих перьев за спиной, без титулов и регалий? Простые, обычные, знающие люди? Знающие не в теории, а на практике. Всем своим поведением показывающие правильный образ жизни.
> И если существуют, то пишут ли какие либо книги, посылы для масс (как Чатрал Ринпоче) ?


ЕСТЬ ТАКИЕ. Книг, правда не пишут.

----------

Anthony (22.07.2012)

----------

